# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## charly

Hallo allemaal

Mijn naam is Charl ik ben 49 jaar 

Ik ben op het forum gekomen om mensen of lotgenoten te vinden.
Mijn probleem is dat ik niet meer kan eten en drinken omdat de slikfunctie helemaal weg is.
Na de slikvideo is duidelijk geworden dat er ook veel vocht de longen in loopt dus vast voedsel is helemaal afgeraden, en vloeibaar zo min mogelijk en liefst alleen maar water.
Ik heb vanaf november jl een pegsonde voor de voeding en het vocht wat ik dus ook regelmatig inspuit.
Nu hoop ik op een reactie van iemand die dit ook heeft want ik heb er nogal veel moeite mee en heb nog geen idee hoe ik er mee om moet gaan.
Ik ben vanaf april 2012 moeilijk gaan eten dit kwam na een nekoperatie, ik hoopte op herstel maar die bleef uit helaas. 

vriendelijke groet Charl

----------


## sietske763

hallo Charl,

wat een ingrijpend gebeuren!

ik heb zelf (gelukkig) geen peg sonde, maar weet vanuit mijn vroegere werk er wel wat van (ligt er wel aan wat natuurlijk)

sterkte!

----------


## jolanda27

@Charl, best wel heftig allemaal. Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, heb het wel vaker gezien. 
Ik hoop dat je hier lotgenoten kunt vinden. Veel sterkte ermee.

----------

